# Is anyone else on DC familiar with the 'Lyme Disease Diet'?



## Gemmi (Jul 3, 2013)

The Lyme Disease Diet was the one treatment that kick-started recovery for me, just wondering if anyone else here has tried it?   I'm not really expecting many if any to know of it (no-one I've ever spoken to in AU had heard of it but I'd love to know if anyone else has successfully treated with the diet... 
Thanks!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 3, 2013)

I looked it up after you mentioned it before because I had never heard of it. It seems to me to be another name for the Paleo diet. I'm sure it's healthy, albeit difficult for many people to afford or to follow strictly, but I doubt it has magical healing properties.


----------



## Gemmi (Jul 4, 2013)

I agree, it's not magical... but it did work so amazingly for me that I was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience.     
Thank's for taking the time to reply!!


----------



## cave76 (Mar 21, 2014)

Gemmi said:


> *The Lyme Disease Diet* was the one treatment that kick-started recovery for me, just wondering if anyone else here has tried it?   I'm not really expecting many if any to know of it (no-one I've ever spoken to in AU had heard of it but I'd love to know if anyone else has successfully treated with the diet...
> Thanks!!




I can't believe I missed this thread. 
There are many Lyme Disease Diets put out by so many people. I don't know which one you're referring to.

However, I think any normal diet along with long term antibiotics are the best way to put Lyme into remission. Dr. Burrascano recommends cutting out all sugar---- so do others----- but I've know too many people who achieved remission while still having a moderate amount of sugar in their diet---- so.....

How long were you on antibiotics, if I may ask.


----------



## Gemmi (Mar 22, 2014)

*lyme diet*

thank you for replying! I've been off just about all online social anyway for almost a year, while I deal with my health, so I haven't been on the forums much at all...  You're right, there's heaps of various 'lyme diets' as I've now found out, though at the time I thought the one given me by my doctor was the only one.    Mine's varied heaps this year, depending on my health, and at the moment I'm on a 'diet' (actually, I like to call them eating plans now, not diets.. that is pretty much just meat and veggie broths, some nuts and seeds, eggs, tomato and spinach, and coconut oil... zero sugar as well, obviously...   and I don't do antibiotics!   We're treating as naturally as possible and so far are making a lot of progress.  
  Do you have Lyme?... just curious...
Gemmi


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 22, 2014)

Gemmi said:


> thank you for replying! I've been off just about all online social anyway for almost a year, while I deal with my health, so I haven't been on the forums much at all... You're right, there's heaps of various 'lyme diets' as I've now found out, though at the time I thought the one given me by my doctor was the only one.  Mine's varied heaps this year, depending on my health, and at the moment I'm on a 'diet' (actually, I like to call them eating plans now, not diets.. that is pretty much just meat and veggie broths, some nuts and seeds, eggs, tomato and spinach, and coconut oil... zero sugar as well, obviously... and I don't do antibiotics! We're treating as naturally as possible and so far are making a lot of progress.
> Do you have Lyme?... just curious...
> Gemmi


 You are having "conventional" treatment as well, I hope? Lyme disease can have serious effects and shouldn't be trifled with.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gemmi said:


> thank you for replying! I've been off just about all online social anyway for almost a year, while I deal with my health, so I haven't been on the forums much at all...  You're right, there's heaps of various 'lyme diets' as I've now found out, though at the time I thought the one given by my doctor was the only one.    Mine's varied heaps this year, depending on my health, and at the moment I'm on a 'diet' (actually, I like to call them eating plans now, not diets.. that is pretty much just meat and veggie broths, some nuts and seeds, eggs, tomato and spinach, and coconut oil... zero sugar as well, obviously...   and I don't do antibiotics!   We're treating as naturally as possible and so far are making a lot of progress.
> *  Do you have Lyme?... just curious...*
> Gemmi



Yes I do have Lyme disease and the only time I  had progress (long lasting remission of several years) was while I was on antibiotics. 

Since you're in AU I know that Lyme literate doctors there are scarce. Did you find one who tested for Lyme through Igenex Labs in CA and were the Western Blots positive? You don't have to answer, if you prefer not to.

I can only say that I'm glad you're feeling better. That's what's important, no matter the protocol.

For most people, what Mad Cook said is the norm. 
Good luck.


----------



## Gemmi (Mar 23, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> You are having "conventional" treatment as well, I hope? Lyme disease can have serious effects and shouldn't be trifled with.



I assume that by 'conventional treatment' you mean antibiotics (is that right?) and no, I don't use antibiotics at all...

 The doctor I went to wanted to treat with long-term antibiotics, but gave me the option of natural treatment from a naturopath that worked with her, so we choose natural, since my system was/is very sensitive with a lot of medications. 
(the doctor actually said that she would have to start me on the tiniest amount of antibiotics, and on that it would take years to take effect, and even then, my system might crash after going off them if I ever did... needless to say, I wasn't very keen on it!

  I understand how serious lyme can be, since one of my friends has died from it (in AU it's not recognized, so he got mis-diagnoised) and also three other friends suffered huge health hurdles because of it.   They were cured with natural treatment.   

 (and I've been just about bed-ridden before treatment myself, as well as been given a dozen various diagnoses from doctors before we got a lyme literate doctor)

SO I do realize how careful we have to be not to mess around when treating! But under the naturopath we began some natural treatments and since then (a year or two) I've researched myself and started a few more treatments and my health is the best it's been in years (on most weeks...)  
So I suppose the way I'm treating would be classed 'unconventional'!


----------



## cave76 (Mar 23, 2014)

Gemma, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Gemmi (Mar 24, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Gemma, I wish you the best of luck.



Thank you!!  same to you!


----------

